# Is the Mirena keeping me from losing weight?



## heyyydayyy

My question is pretty straight forward. I had no problem losing 1-2 lbs per week before Mirena, and now I'm struggling to not gain! I love how easy Mirena is, but I'm starting to consider taking it out because I think it's keeping me from losing weight. :dohh:


----------



## starlight1

Everyone will be different but I have carried on to loose weight but I have been very strict and excercise alot. X


----------



## MamaPeaches

I currently have the mirena in but will be getting it out this next month, we are wtt until October. I had it placed after my fourth baby was around 4 months old. I had lost all of the baby weight and then some before it was placed. Within three months of having it in I gained every bit of it back! And it's almost impossible to lose. My diet and exercise remained the same, the only thing that changed was having mirena placed, in my opinion it has been the only reason I'm struggling losing weight. I plan to have it removed and then will hit my diet and exercise hard to get the weight off before we ttc again. Hope things work out for you!


----------



## tasha41

I gained 20lbs between July and October (had it in July 2009) :dohh:... I don't regret having it; I love the benefits (I haven't had AF since February 2010, and therefore no cramps or any of that nonsense to contend with).. guess it's a trade off. I also constantly feel hot, like menopause hot flashes?


----------



## Tanikins

I have 1 and i find losing weight fine. No dif to pre mirena


----------



## blinkava

That's why I stopped Mirena, I was exercising everyday and eating healthy and I still gained 10 lbs in the 8 months that it was in.


----------



## Mrs5707

I have read pages upon pages of women complaining about weight gain with Mirena (and tons of other much worse complications). Conveniently, nothing on the side effects talkes about weight gain possibility. I just got mine in last week, and am seriously considering getting it out due to all the bad stuff I'm reading about it. Go figure, I didn't dig quite deep enough in my research prior to getting it.


----------

